# Pulled the trigger!!!



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Got my lights in yesterday and been rigging the boat all day. First problem I've had is my boats a V-nose so I went to the aluminum shop and had them build me a 2'x4' deck that I bolted on. Next I a moved the trolling motor battery to the back to offset some of the weight and bought 20' of8/2 wire. Next removed all of the ballast from the light and mounted them in a water right box and put each one on a 15amp Blue seas breaker. Was a little nervous when I started flipping switches for the initial start up. 

They can't hide now!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Here's the new lights


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well handle your buisness then Bobby! Nice job...Now get them reports up. I want to see some fish.

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Ain't got no excuses now....


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Ron, ride with me tomorrow. Can you figure out a way to keep that wife of mine in the boat while gigging? She followed one into the water again. Yet another cold ride home for her!

Got 3 tonight before we got cut short.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

That's one fine light bar set up you have there.
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like your going to need a rail on that thing to keep Her in the boat


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking setup. Where did you get the lights?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bobby the lights look great. They are different from mine, mine has a different yoke mount and what is the red on the mount bolts? HOW did they work??Got your message late last night and sorry I missed your call.Really hope you like the lights, kinda feel responsible.Let me know??????
Like your yoke mount better and we need a lights-on picture.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I can tell you feed your wife a lot of fish! Lol if she'd eaten some of the bacon wrapped Cobia marinated in Tiger sauce that I cooked last night she's be in love!

I found these online at the last minute. The deciding factor was mounting bracket and these are 4" shallower in depth than the Hubbells. I love love love the lights. Your right. Point them down for dirtier water. Up for clear. The sides are what has me excited because I've had a 400 in front. Turned the lights on last night and went maybe 50 yds and got the first one. Probably another 200 and picked up a pair with 20yds of each other then nothing for a while. Moved to a place where we've been picking 2-3 everytime we go there and the wifey reaches way out to gig one hits him and just steps right off the boat! Gotta love the dedication.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet lights Bobby !!! You need to get your wife a harness so she'll stay in the boat. It was a little tough last night with the wind. Good job finding a few !!!


----------



## desertmower (Feb 23, 2013)

How many watts are your lights? How stable is your boat with the new platform? I was looking at the lights at lowes yesterday. The only size they had was 70 watt. Where did you buy yours?
Brian


----------

